# Spun Aluminum Wheels



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

A few years ago I purchased what seems to be the last remaining and reasonibly priced AJ's Ultra wide wheels. They were threaded with jamb nuts. I have since sold them all and desire to set my sprint cars back up. Well....so I purchased some round aluminum stock and have come up with these so far. I still need to purchase correct size bit and tap along with axles and jamb nuts. Does anyone know of the size that I will need? It has slipped my mind. I have turned out two wheels so far on my makeshift lathe aka drill press. I only need fourteen more. The axles that I used before fit the non mag AF/X chassis very well.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Lets have a look at the makeshift Lathe,that sounds intriguing:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

You will need an 080 tap for the wheels 080 nuts for the axle
but i don't have my chart here for the drill size.

Kevin


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Seriously Rick, just something that I always wanted to try. Nothing fancy and probably not approved by any racing organization.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you Kevin. Now it is coming back.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Drill size is 3/64ths.
COM


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Now that's putting a press to good use,i've never used mine like that,but it's filed for future use now,thanks for the tip:thumbsup:
You're turning out some pretty nice looking hubs,are they fairly true?
Rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

If they are not true, you could always try spinning the work piece and mount the cutting tool, that might help, especially if you could cut one start to finish without removing it from the chuck. Lots of ways to skin a cat.

Boosted


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I have been mounting aluminum stock in chuck. They seem pretty true just eye balling it. I think the hardest part will be getting tiny drill bit centered.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Machining metal is far from my area of expertise but I have used the method outlined here with great results for centring holes. http://vik-olliver.blogspot.com.au/2010/02/drilling-down-middle.html. I'm unsure if it's accurate enough for your application but it can't hurt to try and you have the gear for it.

Any chance of some more photos or description of how you set up your cutter and what you used? I have a drill press but no lathe so you have certainly raised my interest with this.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I like both of these techniques now just need a edge to guide the tool for cutting in flanges on the rims BTW what are you using to cut down the outside dia. with?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted any results yet. As of last Wednesday I have been waiting for judges decision on my vs. Ex's custody battle. Now we are waiting for her drug test via hair sample to come back and judges decision. Mine was clean and free from any drug and she admitted to using. Needless to say I have been stressed and when I tried to drill one of the hubs with tiny drill bit and broke it I just had to walk away for a spell. Don't worry, whether it works or not I know my ten year old will be here more regularly and slot car wheels won't really matter that much. And when they do work out I will kick his butt on the dirt oval. Thanks guys.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Im a machinist on CNC lathes and have been making my own wheels for quite a few years (im sure some of you have seen them on ebay) I can get you the drill & tap if you still need them. You may also want to use a small center drill first so they will drill straight.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I believe I have had the pleasure of purchasing some of your sweet wheels. I will probably be back for more. Let me get some order back in the house and I will get back to you on that. Thanks


----------

